# 'Missing' woman joins search for herself



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

A woman who was reported missing while holidaying in Iceland was oblivious to the fact that people were searching for her and even joined in the hunt herself.

The woman, who is described as being Asian and speaking fluent English, was deemed missing around Eldgjá in Iceland's south on Saturday, local news website Morgunblaðið reports.

The search continued over the weekend but failed to locate the woman.

However, on Monday the woman realised what had happened and informed police.

The woman said she had changed her clothes when the bus made a stop but passengers must not have realised it was the same person and reported her missing.

The other passengers also failed to realise that a seemingly new person - who closely resembled the missing woman - had appeared on the bus and joined them in the search effort.

The woman said she had no idea she was the subject of search efforts and said she too had done her best to help find the missing tourist.

Original story: Click
By Martin Zavan, ninemsn


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now is that bizarre or what?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

She was very helpful, for a missing person.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ohhhh, Hahaha?


----------



## TheInhumans (Aug 27, 2012)

I bet George Noory will be speaking about this on Coast to Coast AM tonight!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That happens to me everytime I change my clothes. It really gets old looking for myself all the time.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Derp.


----------

